# I have a strange looking plant



## skullcandy (May 8, 2013)

you knowthe normal shape of a plant as it grows with a set of leafs on each side the it grows a bit and a set on the otherside well my lpant is one big tangled bunch on leafs coming from all dirrections it looks deformed it is a pineapple chunk that I would like to keep is it safe to bud then smoke a plant like that whats your opinion.

I got two of them one what I consider normal the other abnormal


----------



## CatFish (May 8, 2013)

well if it were mine i would take them too bud and smoke:icon_smile:  but hay thats me. i dont know if i would breed it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2013)

It looks okay to me.  It kind of looks like it might have been topped or fimmed, but I don't see anything that I would be worried about.


----------



## skullcandy (May 8, 2013)

I think I will bud it it is worth a try


----------



## skullcandy (May 8, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> It looks okay to me.  It kind of looks like it might have been topped or fimmed, but I don't see anything that I would be worried about.



no I grow it from seed and have not topped or fimmed it


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2013)

Well i top mine to grow like that, so your just lucky. It looks fine to me.


----------



## skullcandy (May 8, 2013)

thanks Rosebud I must have gotten a blessed seed I sure hope it buds like a fimmed or topped plant I was afriad to fim it cause it was my first time and I did not want to ruin it now I don't have to worry about that


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 8, 2013)

Yeah that is not a problem. It just has short internodes for right now from the intensity of the light or maybe a genetic anomaly that is keeping it from stretching much. I would continue to veg it until it gets about 10" tall or when it begins to show maturity, which ever comes first. It will stretch out  in flower


----------



## skullcandy (May 8, 2013)

hushpuppy could it be that I have the light to close to the plant which is preventing it from streching


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 8, 2013)

Yes and no. If a plant get all of the light energy that it needs then typically it won't stretch out and reach for the light source much. But that is very dependant on the strain and possibly the genetics. If the light is too intense then you will begin to see some of the top leaves with bleaching spots popping up. If you are thinking the light is too intense and you want to test the theory and see if they will stretch some then back the light up about 1' and give the plant about 10 days to see if it starts to stretch some. If it doesn't stretch after 10days then it is a genetic issue.

Its also possible that there is something causing it to be stunted. Does it appear to have the same number of leaf nodes as the normal looking plant?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> no I grow it from seed and have not topped or fimmed it



When you fim, you take a teeny tiny amount of growth off the upper growing tip.  I think that you can accidentally fim a plant without really being aware of it.  Even if it was growing weird, I would not be worried about finishing it out and imbiding.


----------



## skullcandy (May 9, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Its also possible that there is something causing it to be stunted. Does it appear to have the same number of leaf nodes as the normal looking plant?



no it has two -three times more leafs most plants I have seem in pictures have four nodes 1 on each side this one has way more than that its like a bunch of tangled stems and leafs all over I am hoping that it will also have big buds all over


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 11, 2013)

Yes, the light is to low.

Taco?  Pull back.... I think I've said this 5 times this week.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 11, 2013)

I have known that not enough lighting will cause plants to stretch but I have never heard of having too much light(or too intense) causing the plants to actually scrunch itself. TOA; those 2 plants are under the same light but only one of them is doing the "scrunchie" while the other one appears to be normal. Would light intensity have this effect on one but not the other?


----------



## skullcandy (May 11, 2013)

just to clear things up each plant has its own light, the normal plant is 145 watt the abnoral is 100 watt I did pull the lights to the top of the tent with the buckets on the floor they are looking healthy I am pretty happy with them at the moment


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 12, 2013)

To answers hush puppy question even tho you answered it already skull is that,


Yes, it could vary in each strain. A more indica from say a cold wet climate / short growing cycle might not take as much "sun" or lumens compared to a tropical sativa with lots of sun and long growing seasons.

Even each plant can be different but I've noticed most plants are the same.


 It's similar to a sunburn in humans.  To much light and it not only causes growth what looks like "fimming" , topping , etc... Ever pinch some growth off and it grow back all wierd at first b/c you only pulled part of the growth off?

Same looking growth, looks like multiple tops/leaves because the meristem mutates and can't produce nodes so it makes them intermittently all stacked up on each other.

The leaf edges will first roll up on edge first each serreation will be pointed to the light. It progressed to hard ridges on the leaf itself, from vein to vein... Casting shadows across the leaf to "shade" itself. 

Then forms "the taco".

Turns to stunting, wavy leaves , small frosty nuggs and wierd growth.


You might not notice all this becaus it can progress in just a few hours from mild to worse and you would never see the signs...


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 12, 2013)

That is interesting, I have never seen that happen before that I can remember. Wouldn't leaf bleaching occur before the mutations?


----------



## DrFever (May 12, 2013)

hey skull raise your lights   super crop all tops you see and spread plant out  

A great deal of importance has happened in research investigating photosynthetic response to environmental stress in the 25 years since the last anniversary issue of Plant Physiology. However, from my perspective, the importance of one set of discoveries stands out from the others for its far reaching influence on how we think about the photosynthetic response to a wide range on environmentally imposed limitations. As little as 15 years ago it was generally held that the success of plants in their environment was dictated by strategies that maximized the rate of photosynthesis. Further, maximum photosynthetic capacity was thought to be largely a static characteristic of individual leaves that was established during development. This view has now given way to the recognition that the regulation of photosynthesis in response to the environment is highly dynamic and dominated by a photoprotective process, the non-photosynthetic thermal dissipation of absorbed light, which was entirely unknown at the time of Plant Physiology's 50th Anniversary. This brief overview describes what is currently understood about this centrally important photoprotective process and highlights areas of current inquiry that may presage a detailed mechanistic understanding in the near future

Most days plants encounter light intensities that exceed their photosynthetic capacity. Exactly what constitutes excess light for a leaf depends on its instantaneous environmental conditions and can vary over an exceedingly wide range of irradiance levels. For example, irrigated field-grown sunflower is typical of C3 crop plants, exhibiting maximum photosynthetic capacity during mid-morning with photosynthesis declining throughout the afternoon as stomatal conductance declines in response to declining leaf water potentials . Thus even under conditions which may not generally be considered stressful, stomatal conductance can substantially restrict CO2 entry into leaves, rendering even moderate irradiances in the top of a crop canopy in excess of photosynthetic capacity.


----------



## skullcandy (May 12, 2013)

dr fever that confussed me more then anything but thanks for the info which I do use everyones info in one way or another next time maybe you can explan it in simpler words


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 13, 2013)

HP drop the light way down and just watch them or take a video and watch it in fast forward.

I have grown in alot of areas with very limited height and have learned the hard way.


If you don't have hot spots from cheap reflectors they might not show up right away. Taco can happen fast and it is the plant telling you it's to much.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 13, 2013)

That's interesting to know. I am always looking to learn something that I didn't know before. I will try to keep this information for future reference


----------



## skullcandy (May 13, 2013)

toa whats a taco


----------



## P Jammers (May 13, 2013)

When lights burn the plants the leaves curl upward forming what looks like a taco.


----------



## skullcandy (May 13, 2013)

oh I thought it was another word for vagina,  

 well my plants have no taco leafs


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 14, 2013)

Is it not possible this plant is a "polyploid"?

I've read that cannabis is a diploid plant but some have changed the plant into a polyploid which I believe means it has four branches at a node instead of two.
Anyone know what I'm talking about? I did a quick search for the article I'm talking about but it's gonna take time


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 14, 2013)

Ha ha found it


Origins of Pink Kush, OG Kush, Chemdawg: 

During my research of polyploid cannabis. I have come up with what I believe to be the initial source of this super weed. UBC Professor David Suzuki, doing genetic research (1977), created a polyploid plant (tetraploid) by treating it with colchicine based upon the work of Menzel/Brown and Warmke. This plant was originally a hybrid of Thai (sativa) x Purple Afghani (indica) and was then treated with Colchicine (Autumn Locus bulb). There are certainly other clones that were created by other breeders, especially in Hawaii, but the initial commercial tetraploid was developed in B.C. by the Canadian Government and UBC for Cancer patients. I would estimate that the THC content of polyploids to be well over 30% and maybe up to 40% if grown correctly. Fully grown mother tetraploid plants have been known to sell for $10,000. Clones have been known to sell for $1,000 in the past compared to the standard $5-7 range for diploid clones. Tetraploids are extremely difficult to clone (10-20%) unless special care is taken. The end product is far superior to anything commercially available and even compared to excellent connosseur diploid product due to the doubling of THC. 

The resulting F1 hybrid seeds were then grown out and used for cancer patients at UBC. Somebody stole one of the clones that the Canadian Government and David Suzuki had created. It became famous and was then re-created and sold out east as Diesel and as OG Kush on the west coast and as ChemDawg in Colorado. These were all colchicine treated plants based upon their work and the popularity of UBC Chemo. 

My understanding is that some clones were stolen. This would make more sense. Diploid and Tetraploid crosses produce Triploids that are infertile due to chromosome mismatch. These are known as "Terminator Seeds" (e.g. Diablos Pink Kush) as customers must buy seeds for each crop due to infertility. The resulting generations of seeds will be diploid. Triploids can be treated again, with Colchicine, to create a Hexaploid. This can be then crossed with a tetraploid or diploid to produce tetraploid plants again. 

How To Identify Polyploids: 
You can identify a polyploid be mere physical appearance and no need to examine the chromosones. Most people have never grown or smoked these real legendary plants. The gangters rap about OG Kush because they had the money to buy this extremely rare connoisseur product. Most product out there is just "wangsta OG". 
Polyploid Traits:
Ducksfoot
Four sets of leaves at the nodes
Stretched (doubled) flowers
Dark green leaves
Double bud sites
Heavy feeder
High water consumption
Thick meristem
Pistil discoloration (pink pistils under black light)
Extreme potency
Vigour and extra growth on first generation

If your plant (OG Kush or Chemo or Pink Kush or Chem Dawg or Master Kush) does not have four sets of leaves at the nodes then it is NOT a true polyploid plant and it not the real deal. UBC Chemo is a polypolid and had four leaf internodes. These tetraploid cuttings have different names but are believed to all be the famous polyploids named OG Kush, Pink Kush, Chemdawg, Diesel, Master Kush etc. These are really heavy feeders due to the double size buds and double the number of leaves and buds and THC glands. This plant is very strange and has a chemical smell to it. UBC Chemo, for example, has a Haze and Kush taste due to the Thai sativa and Afghani indica influences. Polyploid plants are almost twice as strong as diploid plants due to the doubling of THC molecules. These plants are extremely difficult to clone and grow very slowly due to the doubling of leaves unless fed correctly. Water consumption is extremely high. If it only has two leaves then it is a normal diploid and will not have the same effect as the three molecule THC of a polyploid. Three leaves does not necessarily mean it is polyploid as it could be just whorled phyllotaxis (just created by stress, removing leaves and the subsequent regeneration of leaves is deformed). Four leaves does mean polyploid. Triploids, being sterile, must be treated to create hexaploids. These hexapolid can then be used to create seeds that will be polyploids.

WARNING: Colchicine is a extremely toxic alkaloid and is highly poisonous. Long term contact can result in white blood cell anomolies. You cannot smoke a plant that has been treated, post germination, with Colchicine. You can only consume the grown out product of the seeds. You can smoke product that was treated prior to germination. Selective breeding is not genetically modified cannabis. This is genetically modified pot as it was altered at the chromosonal level. Never treat a plant with Colchicine as it will become toxic and will eventually revert to diploid with further treatment. You are changing the molecular structure dynamically and none of the product can be consumed. The correct way is to treat the seeds. 

G-13 The story on this is that it was created by the University of Mississippi under the aegis of the infamous Carlton Turner. Apparently this cannot be true as U of M never did genetic engineering. If you Google G-13 you will find it is made by Suzuki. Well David Suzuki did create a GM Genetically Modified plant - Chemo. What letter is the 13th letter of the alphabet? M. So we have G-13 or GM for genetically modified and made by Suzuki. Sounds like an great code name to me. I strongly suspect that G-13 is just the Chemo clone and yet another name for it. 

I was offered a cutting of the Chemo plant in Ontario back in the mid 1980's. I had been transferred from B.C. when the recession hit. Several other people from B.C. went to Ontario as well in search of work. We brought out seeds, clones and technology with us. There was a guy who ran a Hydroponics store in Toronto that had the Chemo clone for sale. I cannot remember the price but it was FAR too much money. I did not comprehend the value of this plant at that time and thought he was crazy. Now, after having seen it, I understand. 

Famous Tetraploids:
UBC Chemo
OG Kush
Master Kush
Pink Kush
Tetraploid marijuana plants have a real dank smell. It is really obvious when you know what you are looking for. I do not recommend growing these plants out as they take far too long to vegetate and require more attention, food and water than normal diploid plants. They could be used in a Sea of Green method but you are really relying on the genetics and not on proper plant development of hormones for optimal THC production. The resulting product is not nearly as good as a full grown plant but it is not bad for the Sea of Green method which normally produces mediocre marijuana at best. If you want to try some triploid Diablos Pink Kush seeds then check out the Seeds

By BillyBudd

He is a licenced guy in Canada


----------



## skullcandy (May 14, 2013)

oksy I did take a look at the nodes and they are thick as my fingers and coming from all over I do not belive that there are four sets coming out at each node but they are coming out from more then normall areas of the stems I will get a pic and post it here in a few so we all can see


----------



## skullcandy (May 14, 2013)

here are a couple pics of the plant we are talking about it looks like a perfectly topped plant not like the ones helookslikethor  discribes in his post at least not that I can tell whats your opinion from the pics
you can also see how this plant has grown much bigger then the other in the same amount of time it is three and half weeks old


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2013)

It's probably a male...

The taco happens on the meristems and leaves closest to the light.

I can't even tell what your trying to show on the first two pics... Sorry!


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 14, 2013)

Make sure you get a few cuttings of that plant before you put it into flower. You may have something really special there.


----------



## skullcandy (May 15, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> It's probably a male...
> 
> The taco happens on the meristems and leaves closest to the light.
> 
> I can't even tell what your trying to show on the first two pics... Sorry!



what I was trying to show in the first two pics was the structure of the plants stems growing in may directions basically the artical that shecallshimthor wrote talks about a type of plant that grows somewhat like the one I posted pics of does and supposedly has a very high THC level more than normal plants or what most people consider normal plants, I was hopeing the pictures would show enough of the stem structure  to help others see if the plant looks similar to what the artical was talking about. guess I need a better camara


----------



## skullcandy (May 15, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Make sure you get a few cuttings of that plant before you put it into flower. You may have something really special there.



I am already planning on that this one is a pineapple chunk I hope its as good as I am reading about it. I really could use a good high without all the parinoa I am sick and I fell weak my head hurts alot from what I believe is a chemical dependence of another drug I struggled with when younger before I know the effect that mj could give me I have tried a strain I was turned on to at a social gathering it is what helped me realized that the mj is what gives me relief from my symptoms but I have been unable to find that strain again and since I have no Idea what it was I will just have to hope I run into it again. so is you got some good luck toss it this way cause I sure need it


----------



## Dman1234 (May 15, 2013)

i may be missing something but those plants are in seperate pots, cant you just slide something under the smaller one to lift it up to equal the larger ones height?


----------



## skullcandy (May 15, 2013)

yes I can I don't know why I did not think of that


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 16, 2013)

:farm: The greenest of grow mojo to you my friend  I understand what you mean about finding the magic healing from MJ. If you haven't tried it yet, save your trim and smaller buds and make some hash, and *then eat the hash rather than smoking it.* I have found really great relief of my back pain from eating the hash rather than smoking it. It may take a few tries to find the right strain as I have been trying for over 3 years now and only recently found mine. It seems to be a mixture of plant strains that works best for me so far. Although I love the euphoric and creative high from the Larry OG Kush.


----------

